# kmttg recognizes my EDGE, but no recordings show



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

A miracle happened ! After lunch, I went back and hit "refresh" in kmttg again.
My files appeared. Dunno' what happened.

I don't know what I am doing wrong. Does kmttg work with EDGE ?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Check that the correct MAK "Home" -> "Settings" -> "Help" -> "Account & System Info" -> "Media Access Key" is entered in KMTTG


----------



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

HomeUser said:


> Check that the correct MAK "Home" -> "Settings" -> "Help" -> "Account & System Info" -> "Media Access Key" is entered in KMTTG


Thanks - didn't have to try that. kmttg started working.


----------

